
Is it the end of the oil age? Power in the 21st century. - pseudolus
https://www.economist.com/leaders/2020/09/17/is-it-the-end-of-the-oil-age
======
zzedd
Making claims such as "... decarbonising energy will avoid the chaos of
unchecked climate change ..." is disingenuous given the inertia (politically
and physically) of current fossil fuel use. Some would argue that the damage
has already proceeded beyond human control and we (or the next generation) is
in for a wild ride.

